# Question, Please HELP!! Tivo Premiere XL



## PrinceLeo (Apr 4, 2010)

Hello,
I purchased a new Premiere XL 2 months ago. I switched to cox cable from dish network to get the new Tivo Premiere with all the cool music and streaming features. 
I really like the Tivo, alot. But I am very unhappy with my Cox cable service. The picture quality is horrible. I live out in the middle of the desert of nowhere. I have purchased 2 signal boosters and Cox already had two boosters put on at install. I have even had to disconnect my tuning adapter to improve the picture quality, causing me to lose so many channels and shows. I even have to disconnect my phone and internet, bypassing the splitter, to improve the cable picture quality even further.
I absolutely hate watching tv now and I've even become quite depressed.

It's now past the 30 days to return the dvr. I do have $30 still left in 
Amazon vod credits and I have purchased the 3year extended warranty on the Tivo Premiere XL. I am paying the monthly service fee.

I was wondering if anyone can tell me if I would have any luck selling my Tivo Premiere XL unit on ebay as it is still in brand new condition? If so, would I even get like $400 for it? I still have orig box and all accessories that came with it. I have an ebay account, but have never sold anything before. 

Or, .... Does anyone know if there is a company that would by my Tivo Premiere from me and resell it? Or like a Trade-In type thing? 
Maybe if there is even someone who has a good seller rating on ebay who has sold these before could sell it for me or something?
Any other suggestions would be so appreciated!

Thanks so much for all your help! 
I hate to lose my Tivo and all its cool features, but I really have been so depressed, lately. Listening to the music on the Tivo is cool and the VOD, but the Cable picture quality is unwatchable. 

Thanks again!


----------

